# Edgar, Delphi & Charlie <3



## Monroe (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi! I'm new to this forum. It seems lovely. I wanted to introduce my three children! LOL. 

This is Edgar, my Dumbo rat. He's slow and adorable. He loves cheese, hates exercise and sometimes stares into space like he's contemplating the universe. He's my wise guru. 









This Delphi, my tan & white fancy. He loves chicken haha. He's full of anxiety unfortunately and has scratched so many scabs onto his back. :-[ But he's my little lover boy. He's always licking my lips whenever I pucker up! 









This is Charlie, my brown & white fancy, also my newest one. He's so playful and loves to attack the others. He loves to lick and be affectionate. I'm still getting to know his personality as I only got him a few weeks ago. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vW9sPCjuNhc


----------



## Monroe (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

Cuties!! I really like Edgar's markings.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## Monroe (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone! More pics.. 
























;D


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

Major cuties!


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

They are all so cute!


----------



## Monroe (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'm so proud of my ratties. They are attractive boys. ;D

I just bought a new female. She's a Blue & her name is Daffodil. She's still a baby at 20 weeks old. I'll try to get some pictures or video soon to show you guys.  I'm so excited to have myself a girl.


----------



## MoonRatZee (May 1, 2011)

So handsome!! <33 I love Edgar's markings!


----------



## Monroe (Mar 26, 2011)

I went back to the pet store & got one of Daffodil's sisters (from the same litter) for company for her. The new one's name is Bluebell. 

So, now I have three boys: Edgar, Delphi & Charlie. & two girls: Daffodil & Bluebell. ;D

I'm trying so hard to get quality pictures but they are so shy at the moment.


----------

